# Two-Thirds Of College Grads Regret Their Diploma, Costs And Major



## longknife (Jul 3, 2019)

*And I’m sure they wince every time they get a bill for what they owe in loans.*

_Not surprisingly perhaps, the new survey found _*the top regret was incurring immense debts for that higher education*_, a debt whose payments run on for many years, causing postponed marriages and families. _*An estimated 70 percent of college graduates this year finished school with loans to repay averaging $33,000.*

*The second largest graduate regret was their choice of college majors*_. Sen. Marco Rubio has noted in speeches that the occupational demand for Greek philosophers has not been good for about 2,000 years. _

*Most satisfied were majors in math, science, tech and especially engineering*_. More than a third of computer science grads and four-in-ten engineering grads had no regrets about their area choice of studies. _

More @ Two-Thirds Of College Grads Regret Their Diploma, Costs And Major


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 3, 2019)

The entire college degree thing is backwards anyway.

People are guessing what degree they will need in the future and it seems most simply guess wrong.


----------



## initforme (Jul 3, 2019)

So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jul 3, 2019)

initforme said:


> So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.


Trade school> Apprenticeship> Experience> Management.


----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.
> ...



There are thousands of businesses begging for people with trade skills.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 3, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.
> ...



Or getting a degree in a field that is in demand. 

The real question asked should happen 20 years from now when the graduates are established (or not established) in whatever field they finally chose to work in.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 3, 2019)

initforme said:


> So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.



What's wrong with getting a job then getting a degree to advance in that job if you want to do it forever?

Most people change careers several times in their life so it seems to me going into debt for a degree you will not use is a waste of both time and money.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2019)

The Many Benefits of a Liberal Arts Education | Ashford University


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 3, 2019)

longknife said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


Now that Trump is President.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2019)

longknife said:


> *...*
> 
> *The second largest graduate regret was their choice of college majors*_. Sen. Marco Rubio has noted in speeches that the occupational demand for Greek philosophers has not been good for about 2,000 years......._




It was never good. That was never the point.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 3, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> The Many Benefits of a Liberal Arts Education | Ashford University



One doesn't need to go into debt to get a degree in any discipline.

Work full time and take night classes at a local state college.  It might take a little longer but it at least you won't have any debt

There are a lot of jobs that will reimburse for college courses as well


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Many Benefits of a Liberal Arts Education | Ashford University
> ...




That's true, and young people today are pretty much experts on how to do that by the time they graduate high school if they have any serious intention of going to college.


----------



## Silver Blooded (Jul 3, 2019)

initforme said:


> So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.


There's an aide at my school and she's told something interesting during lunch. She has a college degree and makes $13.50, but her husband went to a trade school and makes six figures. I think she mentioned something about electrician work, or something.

That why I've mentioned before about how youths need to be educated about alternatives to college. High school counselors and teachers mainly only pressure for college and little else, when there's plenty of other routes to financial success outside of college.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2019)

Silver Blooded said:


> ... High school counselors and teachers mainly only pressure for college and little else....




That's not true.


----------



## DGS49 (Jul 3, 2019)

Let's be honest.  Every high school grad knows the subjects that lead to good careers, but those degrees require hard work, diligent study, and you have to actually demonstrate KNOWLEDGE in order to succeed in those majors.

They all want to study one form of bullshit or another, whether it's philosophy, history, communications, or something ending with "...Studies."  Because they know that they can bluff their way through the courses, getting A's and B's throughout.

Who wants to work while all your friends are partying?  They knew what they needed to do in order to get a good career, they just lacked the discipline to do it.

Same as when I went to college, a lifetime ago.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 3, 2019)

initforme said:


> So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.



Getting useless degree might even disqualify one from getting even a $15/hour job sans benefits.  "Overqualified" is the word they you so they don't have to say "Asshole".


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> Let's be honest.  Every high school grad knows the subjects that lead to good careers, but those degrees require hard work, diligent study, and you have to actually demonstrate KNOWLEDGE in order to succeed in those majors.
> 
> They all want to study one form of bullshit or another, whether it's philosophy, history, communications, or something ending with "...Studies."  Because they know that they can bluff their way through the courses, getting A's and B's throughout.
> 
> ...




That is a steaming sack of bullshit.


----------



## gulfman (Jul 3, 2019)

Silver Blooded said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.
> ...


Any flunky can be an aide.The electrician is much more educated.


----------



## Silver Blooded (Jul 4, 2019)

gulfman said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


Maybe? If she told me what her degree is in, I don't recall it. Regardless, she's the one in the family with a college degree, but her husband's the one making the money. The point I was making towards that guy is that college education does not equal financial success.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 4, 2019)

initforme said:


> So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.


I've been doing fine on $10 an hour with my 2 year degree and $52,000 student loan debt.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 4, 2019)

initforme said:


> So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.


You need to dig a little deeper.   Plumbers do not make $15.00 an hour.  It's more like 30.  Welders, Repairmen in anything but especially HVAC make a bundle.   If you really want a high paying job in the future look at robotic repair.  Those kiosks at McDonalds won't fix themselves.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 4, 2019)

Silver Blooded said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.
> ...



Our high school now has a great Construction Tech program. Kids graduate, obviously, with some experience in the trades and often go right into an internship/job. I think it's fantastic--teacher here.


----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2019)

My ex-son-in-law doesn't even have a 5th grade education and is far from fluent in English. He makes $35 per hour driving a cement truck.


----------



## gulfman (Jul 4, 2019)

longknife said:


> My ex-son-in-law doesn't even have a 5th grade education and is far from fluent in English. He makes $35 per hour driving a cement truck.


That's concrete proof education is overated


----------



## initforme (Jul 4, 2019)

Education is overated?  Ummmm....not.  I agree a degree in vague field is overated, but a degree in a field that is in demand will provide great Bennie's including paid vacation which is a huge necessity to a new worker.  Not to mention higher pay than without.  My kids had NO choice when they graduated HS except college.  No hanging around,  no working an entry level job for $10 an hour, no nothing else.    Once they had their degree, then it was up to them.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 4, 2019)

Blessed are the unschooled, the Bible says.  

Also, no rest for the wicked, the Bible says too.  

Consequently, there is graduate unemployment in every subject, even engineering, and you are still stuck with your debt.


----------



## RandomPoster (Jul 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *...*
> ...



  Then people who choose those fields, since lucrative emloyment was "never the point", shouldn't later turn around and complain about being "underemployed" as so many do.  I personally think the liberal arts should be something most students minor in.  For exmple, I view a major in Mechanical Engineering and a minor in Philosophy as a safer bet than the other way around because a good paying job might be more important to someone at 30 than it was to them at 20.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...




Well, that’s the choice they make.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


The young makes stupid choices and then have to live with those stupid choices for the rest of their lives. I'm 54 and I'm still paying for mistakes I made when I was 17.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > RandomPoster said:
> ...





And?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


yeah that's quite a question.


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2019)

Well when so many young lefists are getting degrees in Liberal Arts, Gender Studies and Pottery, it's no wonder they can't find jobs.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 5, 2019)

I’m part of that third who is perfectly happy with my degree and what I paid for it...

Then again I went t what was effectively a technical school, got an Associates Degree (all that’s necessary for my job) and made sure to take as little in loans as humanly possible (even when it meant writing 15 scholarship essays the spring of my Senior year in college). I spent roughly $40K to get my degree and only took $2K in loans to do it.


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2019)

After having a few mediocre jobs, I went to Motorycycle Mechanics Institute in Phoenix, AZ for 15 months straight, no breaks, 5 days a week, 6 hours a day, never missed a day, was never late for class. Graduated with perfect attendance and every award the school had to offer. Took the extended course which included early model Harleys. I picked where I wanted to work and was making almost $40 an hour as a Master Harley Tech when I retired. Add to that my 80% disability from the military, tax free, and I was making a 6 digit income. The work was easy and fun. I'd do it all over again, and now living here in Podunk, WI where the cost of living is jack squat and you can buy one helluva nice house for pennies on the dollar compared to other places in America, I live quite well.

Now what if I had chosen to get a MS. in say psychology and lived in some city with a high cost of living and housing is out of sight? I wouldn't be near as comfortable as I am now.

Point is, there is a LOT to be said for TRADE SCHOOLS vs college.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




How about quite an answer?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2019)

“Perfect attendance.”  (  )


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 6, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The entire college degree thing is backwards anyway.
> 
> People are guessing what degree they will need in the future and it seems most simply guess wrong.


a few decades ago it was a push for trade schools but leftist got wise continue with college so young minds of mush can be indoctrinated with the leftist" I hate America program" Those young minds of mush get a useless degree and a big debt to pay.
You can't enslave a man who is self-sufficient and has a skill.


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> “Perfect attendance.”  (  )


Ya... something you evidently don't know jack shit about, or it's value.

Not surprising coming from a trashy leftist.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 6, 2019)

007 said:


> Ya... something you evidently don't know jack shit about, or it's value.



I wonder how he would have dealt with the college I went to... we had an attendance requirement. Each class was 22-44 sessions over 11 weeks. Students were allowed 3 absences without cause per class. Anything more than that and you lost credit for the course.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2019)

007 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > “Perfect attendance.”  (  )
> ...




Did you get a smiley face sticker?


----------



## Anathema (Jul 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Did you get a smiley face sticker?



Probably not. What he got was a reminder that your employer doesn’t give a shit about why you’re not there, but if you aren’t there constantly you may not have a job soon. 

I find the new employees who focus on when their sick time, vacations, holidays, etc... kick in are the ones who end up not lasting very long.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> I wasn’t talking to you, turd. Speak when spoken to and you’ll get bitch slapped less often.



Feel free to come try to slap me. Just bring your own body bag, bitch.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 6, 2019)

longknife said:


> *And I’m sure they wince every time they get a bill for what they owe in loans.*
> 
> _Not surprisingly perhaps, the new survey found _*the top regret was incurring immense debts for that higher education*_, a debt whose payments run on for many years, causing postponed marriages and families. _*An estimated 70 percent of college graduates this year finished school with loans to repay averaging $33,000.*
> 
> ...



Don't ever regret or knock education. As my late mother used to say, it's something that no one can ever take away from you. I hate this trend away from education. Why is ignorance something to be celebrated? This is why I am disgusted by people who want to deny information from others. 

When I was in junior high school, I had a teacher who was an ex-Marine. He wore a huge ring that he would slam down on the blackboard at appropriate moments. When I finished his class (at age 13-14) I knew everything about the executive, legislative, and judicial branches of the federal government. And I mean every single cabinet post, the majority and minority whips in Congress, as well has the role and powers of the Speaker of the House. Mr. Turner had a doll called "Tuffy" in the back of the room. If you came in without your homework (the dog ate it, etc.). He gave you a little slip that read "tell it to Tuffy."


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


don't have one.
...Don't let young people make choices. I cry in frustration seeing the poor decisions my nephews make every day. Short of kicking their ass and knuckling them under I don't know what to do.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 6, 2019)

Anathema said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya... something you evidently don't know jack shit about, or it's value.
> ...


I flunked Algebra because of that. I worked 110 hours a week plus went to college so I would only show up to school to take my tests. I was a straight A student in all my classes but my Algebra teacher flunked me because of attendance. He said I needed to get my priorities straight. He was right, I needed to make sure the rent got paid first so I dropped out of college. That was my first attempt at going to college.

I also dropped out of one college for getting 100% pass rating by putting the answers up on their chalk board for all of their tests. And I got kicked out of another University for being a Conservative. English teacher flunked me for "being a heartless asshole." She even put that in writing and nobody would undo what she did so I got screwed.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




Young people 18 and older are no longer children. They make their choices and accept the consequences.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




When "everyone else is out to get me!" you have to take a long, hard look at _yourself_.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Why were you taking Algebra _in college_?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


Algebra 1 & 2 are required for an AA or AS degree.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The entire college degree thing is backwards anyway.
> 
> People are guessing what degree they will need in the future and it seems most simply guess wrong.


Most degrees are in Business, Health Services and Education


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2019)

initforme said:


> So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.


Learn a skill I did. Made a lot more than that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2019)

Anathema said:


> I’m part of that third who is perfectly happy with my degree and what I paid for it...
> 
> Then again I went t what was effectively a technical school, got an Associates Degree (all that’s necessary for my job) and made sure to take as little in loans as humanly possible (even when it meant writing 15 scholarship essays the spring of my Senior year in college). I spent roughly $40K to get my degree and only took $2K in loans to do it.


I spent $6,000 to get a four year degree


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.
> ...


Masterbation is not a skill


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 6, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The entire college degree thing is backwards anyway.
> 
> People are guessing what degree they will need in the future and it seems most simply guess wrong.



By and large the college degree mania is just a hoax and a fraud cooked up to keep dumbass academic types who have no useful skills or knowledge from starving to death.

Basically anyone who went into debt to get a liberal arts degree was played for a dumbass sucker and they were just as dumb after graduation as they were going in.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I spent $6,000 to get a four year degree



In what field, may I ask?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 6, 2019)

Gotta agree with so many!  Worked hard for a journalism degree....paid for by "ghosting" term papers for liberal fat-cats.  Then a short trade school stiint for an FCC First Class Radiotelephone license that shifted me to engineering.  Then transitioning to a sales career (TV studio equipment) that went international and finally to a very comfortable retirement.  Had I relied on the J-school?  I'd have gotten laid off like so many others in the failing print media and likely be living off an EBT card like so many among us.  I could have saved 4 years by going with the trade school first!

But of it all I most enjoyed the ghost-writing - every term paper had a "joker" in it that would have raised a professorial eyebrow had anyone bothered to read the whole thing.  One "assistant" who got the job of doing the "reading" spotted a familiar phrase of mine.  Called me aside and called me out but said he was giving the person submitting my work a better grade than earned 'cause he loved the idea that I was milking the suckers!   I think he had done it before me......


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



Well maybe he was perusing a useful degree like engineering for example. I had algebra right away in my first year of an engineering degree.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2019)

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I spent $6,000 to get a four year degree
> ...


Engineering


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I had Calculus


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 6, 2019)

Today's liberal "students" think "Algebra" is a banana republic shithole to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I had Calculus



Congratulations on your recovery!

So many suffer for so long....

calculus


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




You didn’t take algebra in high school?


----------



## initforme (Jul 6, 2019)

Perhaps the problem is most 18 year olds aren't mature enough to be kicked out of the house and on their own.  Getting an education in an in demand field gives them time to mature and turn into hard working adults who are ready to cope with the Omi ominous demands of a working adult life.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 6, 2019)

longknife said:


> *And I’m sure they wince every time they get a bill for what they owe in loans.*
> 
> _Not surprisingly perhaps, the new survey found _*the top regret was incurring immense debts for that higher education*_, a debt whose payments run on for many years, causing postponed marriages and families. _*An estimated 70 percent of college graduates this year finished school with loans to repay averaging $33,000.*
> 
> ...



Heres the morons who run  and work for government  bureaucracies
$335,000 in "advanced" degrees IN POLICY!
Between her and her husband they make a quarter a million a year and theyre in debt for a million ...LOSERS! and guaranteed they're democrats .

She is a flippant idiot millennial you can tell its going in one ear and out the other

I had an old timer tell me once how he started out in the early 1960s
Started in the mail room
Well i can name them .....mill no longer around it was cohama ....is where he started
I think they were Um&m i cant remember... He got a job at corporate offices in the city .
The guy even had his first pay stub in a frame IT was like 100 n something bucks for 2 weeks ......Which a young single guy could live off of easily in those days.

Not only did he get a decent salary . his boss liked him  THEY asked him if he wanted to go to school at night ..DERP uh yes
THEY paid for it ...he even got car fare and a dinner allowance .

They sent him to F.I.T ...which no longer teaches what he majored in.
No government mandates forced em to offer it to their employees.
AH when capitalism worked and wasnt warped into this crony capitalist and wall st driven shit we have today
It can be fixed ....unlike socialism THAT WILL NEVER EVER EVA EVA EVA WORK
democratic socialist nazi morons


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2019)

initforme said:


> Perhaps the problem is most 18 year olds aren't mature enough to be kicked out of the house and on their own.  ...




Or 19, or 20, or 21...


----------



## initforme (Jul 6, 2019)

Today's young kids have things stacked against them in some respects.  Tent is high, wages are bleh, health insurance is pricey yet o cannot go without it as oned can put them in ruins for life, the list goes on.  Then some complain about them living in their patents basement.  Life isn't black or white it's alot of gray.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 6, 2019)

If I had to do it over again,  I’d probably go with one of the trades.  Either plumbing or electrician.

Mostly because spending your life sitting on your ass either in an office or on a business trip is torture and not worth the few extra bucks you might make.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


yeah but I didn't enter into College till over 10 years after I had graduated from high School and so had to retake a few classes. I enlisted in the Army at 17. I was well into my 20's when I first entered College.


----------



## Votto (Jul 6, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the alternative to getting a degree?  $15 bucks an hour with no benefs?Can't do anything with that.
> ...



To be fair, many uppity Progressive corporate types demand a college degree showing the applicant has been properly brain washed in Leftism.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...





Got it. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The entire college degree thing is backwards anyway.
> ...



So?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


So................

The RW myth that today’s College students get worthless degrees is Bullshit


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Have you cured that nasty case of mouth herpes yet?


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Not only Algebra, but if you're going for an AS in Electrical Engineering like I have, we also had Calculus, Trigonometry, Quadratics and Tech Math which was just applied mathematics. If you're good with a calculator, you shouldn't have any problem. I got straight A's.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> “Perfect attendance.”  (  )


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2019)

Anathema said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya... something you evidently don't know jack shit about, or it's value.
> ...


MMI has something similar... if you missed too much school, they just kicked you out. 

You really had to be there, for all of it, because the instruction moved so fast, if you missed a day, you missed a lot, and it was almost impossible to catch up.


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > “Perfect attendance.”  (  )


You have to be a simpleton to think having perfect attendance is "funny," or you're just being a catty little twat thinking what you're doing is cute.

Probably the later. You love to troll.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2019)

007 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Did you also get a sticker for playing nicely with the other kids?


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


B'bye... troll.


----------



## citygator (Jul 7, 2019)

Stupid poll. Other than what you paid, what you majored in, and who you slept with, what other regret choices are there?  

Statistically every one of them is better off with a degree and debt than tackling the world with a HS diploma the internet loves.


----------



## citygator (Jul 7, 2019)

The responses on here are a joke.  You guys should have gone to college to study probability and expected outcomes.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2019)

citygator said:


> The responses on here are a joke.  You guys should have gone to college to study probability and expected outcomes.




Why?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Masters in English, Art appreciation, Women's Studies, etc are worthless if you consider that the purpose of a degree is to get a better job.


----------



## citygator (Jul 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > The responses on here are a joke.  You guys should have gone to college to study probability and expected outcomes.
> ...


Your best outcome is going to college and getting any degree. Yes there are some college grads who do worse than some tradesmen.  Those are outlets and not the reality of your outcome if you decide to skip college. The trades are in demand and a great second option.


----------



## citygator (Jul 7, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Don’t know about that. Depends on your goals. Neighbor girl landed a $45k teaching job with an English major right out of college. She won’t get rich but that is what she wants to do with her life.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 7, 2019)

citygator said:


> The responses on here are a joke.  You guys should have gone to college to study probability and expected outcomes.



Of what? Word salad..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 7, 2019)

citygator said:


> S
> I lyhunter said:
> 
> 
> ...



I helped a girl land a job making 60 grand a year with just a high school education a few years ago..

So what's your point?


----------



## citygator (Jul 7, 2019)

bear513 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > S
> ...


As a stripper?  Jk. Depending on your goals (just like I typed) a liberal arts degree is fine. That’s my point, just like I typed.  My original post was about expected outcomes.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Only a small percentage of students are in those majors. Other than English, not even in the top 20 of majors for today’s students

Even though our President is not skilled in it, the ability to read, understand and write effectively are valuable skills


----------



## Anathema (Jul 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Engineering



Good for you. Quite the feat to get an Engineering degree for $6K.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2019)

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Engineering
> ...



Not really, that is what public college cost in the 70s


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 7, 2019)

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Engineering
> ...



I got mine at Stony Brook State University using the GI bill with money left over.

This was back in the 70s


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I paid $650 a year at SUNY Buffalo in the mid 70s. Had a Regents Scholarship for $210 a year


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I never said anything about that so once again your point is meaningless to me.

You might want to try to read my posts and actually respond to what I said rather than just posting the same old talking points


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 7, 2019)

citygator said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...


The trades are a great first option for many people but we don't tell them that we say everyone has to go to college


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 7, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Most satisfied were majors in math, science, tech and especially engineering*_. More than a third of computer science grads and four-in-ten engineering grads had no regrets about their area choice of studies. _



I did a double major in math & computer science at the University of Alaska Fairbanks, and accumulated enough credits to graduate with two B.S. degrees, but I never got along with the sorry girls & frat boys, and consequently I became jobless and unemployable for life.

“Books are closed!” I was told. It's a mobster catch phrase, whether in reference to exams or financial books. I am permamently shut out of any profession that requires an exam, because such exams are so dishonestly proctored and administered, that I will never be allowed to "pass."

Which is also a transgender hate thing, also from the Mafia.

I can't say I "regret" my choice of studies, because that is what I was interested in and did well in — and what I wanted to study at the time.

It's just that I can't work for the Mob or an organized crime cartel without risking prison myself, and the sorry girls & frat boys left me no other options in this life except for poverty or organized crime.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


So?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Most satisfied were majors in math, science, tech and especially engineering*_. More than a third of computer science grads and four-in-ten engineering grads had no regrets about their area choice of studies. _
> ...


You sound like a loser making excuses for why you failed in life


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Nobody is saying that everyone has to go to college
But the trades are by no means easy and not everyone has the aptitude


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Except I'm not exactly a loser or a failure, because I'm still basically alive & well & not in prison, and I don't do the marijuana, drugs, alcohol, sex, or any of that loser shit other people do & continually try to blame on me or get me to take the fall for.

I am simply not willing to work for a drug-sex-alcohol Establishment, and until that organized criminal Establishment is brought down, it will remain necessary for me to keep fighting and waging war on the Establishment of the Left.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




No we don't.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...



They don't exactly let you into the trades after you've been to college, either. When "books are closed," it's final. It's a closed-shop labor union and you're too smart for your own good at a jobsite where a lot of other workers not only have access to dangerous equipment but cooperate to put you at a disadvantage.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




"Cooperate to put you at a disadvantage," why?


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm still here punk?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > justinacolmena said:
> ...




Which has what to do with the topic?


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You threatened me kid, I'm still here.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Faggot Ninja threatened me....yet here I am.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 7, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> I'm still here punk?





Unkotare said:


> Which has what to do with the topic?





Ambivalent1 said:


> You threatened me kid, I'm still here.





Ambivalent1 said:


> Faggot Ninja threatened me....yet here I am.



And I'm supposed to cooperate with people like Ambivalent1 on the job … who want me off the job and out of commission for other reasons of their own.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...




No idea what you're talking about or why  you have chosen to troll this thread.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



 A higher power has attempted to come to your rescue…..I ain't playin.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > justinacolmena said:
> ...


If you are unemployable for life because you did not get along, you are not only a loser, but a quitter


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 7, 2019)

Degrees in engineering generally result in good paying jobs.  But when one gets specific one finds that's not always the case.

Social Engineering, for example, is an overcrowded field just now.  Oh there are jobs in the field - just about 12 times as many grads as there are positions.  

Good as some degrees are, nothing pays ....for those with some natural ability.......SALES!  AMA offers some really good seminars - quite inexpensive - but the problem is those enrolling are not screened for aptitude or attitude.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 7, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Mind your business.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 7, 2019)

bear513 said:


> sillygator said:
> 
> 
> > S
> ...


I see what you did there.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 7, 2019)

007 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


He is a twit, a twat, and a twerp.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 7, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > justinacolmena said:
> ...


No you're not.
I'm lost.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I was driven out of college for being a heartless asshole, ie Republican. But I managed to scratch out a living without a college degree. A lot of these colleges grade you based on your politics not on your ability.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 7, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


He cannot think.  In fact, I doubt he is human.  RW is a very unusual type of spambot: he is a STUPIDBOT. (We have a couple on this forum.)  He was written to create more idiocy than fifty ordinary morons could post...but without leaving week-old pizza on the floor, using flower vases as bongs, or peeing on the bathroom floor.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 7, 2019)

HenryBHough said:


> Degrees in engineering generally result in good paying jobs.  But when one gets specific one finds that's not always the case.
> 
> Social Engineering, for example, is an overcrowded field just now.  Oh there are jobs in the field - just about 12 times as many grads as there are positions.
> 
> Good as some degrees are, nothing pays ....for those with some natural ability.......SALES!  AMA offers some really good seminars - quite inexpensive - but the problem is those enrolling are not screened for aptitude or attitude.


We need Doctors. We have a shortage of Doctors because we have a shortage of seats in University, they're all filled. The shortage is artificial. Why?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 7, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Are you on LSD?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > justinacolmena said:
> ...


What a cop out

If you can’t cut it, it is on you


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 7, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > sillygator said:
> ...



It was a mistake..did it on accident.


----------



## citygator (Jul 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Only 1/3 of adults have graduated from college. There are millions and millions of people who need non-college jobs. Everyone should go to college if they can but if they can’t, of course they should look at the best options available to them.


----------



## citygator (Jul 8, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > justinacolmena said:
> ...


That is not true.  #1 reason people fail out of college is that they don’t study, don’t attend class, or dont do the work. The number who fail out while trying is small. The number that fail out trying because of politics is zero.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 8, 2019)

citygator said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You are wrong. I was given F's on my book reports because she didn't like my opinion, not because she didn't like my ability to write. Those F's led to me flunking her class. I'm not the only one driven out of College because of politics. More recently I was fired because of a political point of view I posted on FB. It had nothing to do with work but some fellow employee demanded they fire me, or else, and they did. They are trying to make it so that we can't express Conservative points of view without being boycotted, fired, driven out of Restaurants and other businesses etc. And they harass conservatives in College and effect their grades until they drop out. or, antifa throws a cement shake on them and beats them up.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...



We have an everyone needs to go to college attitude in this country don't say we don't


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Looks like your biggest problem is that you are an asshole


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


We don’t. 

My one son became an architect, the other a welder
Both are doing well


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Of course we do.

Since WWII more and more people have been pushed into going to college the severe shortage of skilled tradesman in this country is proof of that


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


The job market has shifted


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...






I’ll say we don’t.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And we are still sending more people to college than into the trades


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Denial


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




Knowledge


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 8, 2019)

citygator said:


> Everyone should go to college if they can but if they can’t, of course they should look at the best options available to them.



You're full of shit again. If that's what you want to study, and there are employment options in that field, great.

But college isn't always "better" than a non-college option or trade apprenticeship somewhere.

People have delusions of "one corporate job for life" or bust and they don't allow people to move on to a different career if the economic demand for their labor changes.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone should go to college if they can but if they can’t, of course they should look at the best options available to them.
> ...


Both College and a good trade school can provide a rewarding career

That’s why we need to ensure they are available to all


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jul 8, 2019)

longknife said:


> *And I’m sure they wince every time they get a bill for what they owe in loans.*
> 
> _Not surprisingly perhaps, the new survey found _*the top regret was incurring immense debts for that higher education*_, a debt whose payments run on for many years, causing postponed marriages and families. _*An estimated 70 percent of college graduates this year finished school with loans to repay averaging $33,000.*
> 
> ...



Exactly 

They got fooled by the insane greed of the professors who were simply trying to enrich themselves by giving out worthless degrees with high debt 

Today's educators are simply corrupt to the core and now they go against science instead of going with science like with their support for abortions


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *And I’m sure they wince every time they get a bill for what they owe in loans.*
> ...


Obviously written by someone who could not get into college


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jul 8, 2019)

Trump supporters have the highest net worth but without as many degrees proving there are better ways than following the brainwashing by corrupt educators


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jul 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Professors are so greedy they fool the unwise to give taxpayer money and non earned points on the sat test for a lot more to pay out to the greedy professors with taxpayer money


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 8, 2019)

Aw hell, I figured out in 1960 that the way to success in college, even then, was to parrot the party line.  Easy to fake.  It's the biggest single reason my clients ("ghosted" term papers) always got the highest grades.  OK, so it's a form of prostitution but with the twist that one gets to fake what looks like other people's orgasms.

To succeed in today's environment ya gotta be a chameleon. A sort of Ninja with a smile.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



https://hechingerreport.org/more-hi...er-are-going-to-college-but-1-in-5-will-quit/

Tell me if more HS grads are going to college than ever before and yet a significant number quit why are they going to college in the first place?

Answer: because we have an everyone has to go to college mindset in this country


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




Having a nice conversation with yourself?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Regardless....more education does not hurt anyone


----------



## citygator (Jul 8, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone should go to college if they can but if they can’t, of course they should look at the best options available to them.
> ...


I think concepts are hard for you to grasp. I’ll type  s l o w.    On average you’ll make about $1M more in lifetime earnings going to college. It’s like a 10% 30 year ROI on your investment. That is an average not ALL. We are talking probabilities and expected outcomes here. You can be a billionaire without a college degree, sure. It’s just on average you’ll be better off going to college.


----------



## citygator (Jul 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


How do you explain that 67% of people don’t graduate from college?  How is that a labor shortfall for trades?  That’s like 200M+ people.


----------



## citygator (Jul 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


That’s not what the report says. Here is a direct quote of your link:


> But the proportion of full-time, first-time students who return for a second year, either full- or part-time — a measure called retention — has improved only slightly at public four-year universities, where it is up by 2.6 percentage points since 2011, the federal data show.



Translation:  more people going to college than ever before + higher retention rates. It’s “only” up 2.6 percent as if that means anything. Your welcome.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




What opinions, exactly? Sounds fishy.


----------



## citygator (Jul 9, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I am sorry to hear about your job. I’m guessing you are confusing extremist and bigoted for conservative, but that’s a guess. Those types of expressions have consequences.  Small government and low tax opinions don’t offend anyone. Also, collegiate coursework doesn’t include book reports so I assume you mean HS book report grades kept you from college.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 9, 2019)

And if you're thinking military career, a college education can mean the difference between enlisted and officer.

Which is a BIG difference.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> And if you're thinking military career, a college education can mean the difference between enlisted and officer.
> 
> Which is a BIG difference.


It will also pay for a college education


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 9, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> And if you're thinking military career, a college education can mean the difference between enlisted and officer.
> 
> Which is a BIG difference.



Overeducated college-dorm Greek-system frat-boy officers are causing big-time problems in the military. They never give up the marijuana-drug-sex-alcohol scene from college and then they join up with Almighty Vice Lord Nation, which is the same frat-boy & sorry-girl scene with a slightly "conservative" twist to it that somehow "fits in" better with the military.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > And if you're thinking military career, a college education can mean the difference between enlisted and officer.
> ...


Linky, linky


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > And if you're thinking military career, a college education can mean the difference between enlisted and officer.
> ...




Say what now?


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 9, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> Overeducated college-dorm Greek-system frat-boy officers




A Bachelors Degree is over educated?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > Overeducated college-dorm Greek-system frat-boy officers
> ...



To him it is


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > justinacolmena said:
> ...



Nazi military officers are twirling their mustaches again. You can't recruit conservatives from a left-wing political indoctrination campus. The green camoflage uniforms cannot hide that solid Democratic Socialist blue from the liberal academic political Establishment.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



NAZIS!!!


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...


I thought people, in books, should accept the consequences of their own actions instead of blaming someone else who happened to be the one enforcing the consequences on them for actions they themselves have done. At the time I rode a bike to school in torrential rain storms about 3 miles. My diet consisted of hotdogs and pepsi. So I had very little empathy towards other peoples problems considering none of them gave a fuck about my problems.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 9, 2019)

citygator said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...


My English class required book reports. I had to take Remedial English and math because I didn't do well on the entry exams. I spent years in the Army after High school and was a tad bit rusty.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Sounds like you talked yourself into trouble by mistaking your opinion (a little whiny, at that) and analysis. From your further comments it seems likely you responded to critique in a less than mature and reasoned manner. "Accept the consequences of their own actions" indeed.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> ..... I had very little empathy towards other peoples problems considering none of them gave a fuck about my problems.




Is that the basis upon which you experience empathy or not? You're not a Christian, are you?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> .... At the time I rode a bike to school in torrential rain storms about 3 miles. My diet consisted of hotdogs and pepsi. .....




So, there were torrential rains every single day and you never ate anything but hot dogs and Pepsi? How did you stay alive?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


That may be true. But, before Critique came the F on my paper and the words "selfish asshole" on my paper. That is not proper critique. But you are right. After getting that F I handled it wrong. I had a Guidance counselor who was willing to fight for me I should've let her. I didn't do a good job picking my battles back then.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ..... I had very little empathy towards other peoples problems considering none of them gave a fuck about my problems.
> ...


I was then. I'm Agnostic now. I believe all known Religions, I know about, are man made not God made. If God exists he doesn't exist in those religions. They wrote story's to control the serfs to keep them working for pennies believing their rewards would be after death and thus keeping them continuing on their paths of serfdom.  Aristocrats were God chosen so deserved to be waited on. etc. Those days are over. 

As a child I believed in Santa and the Easter Bunny. Then I grew up. I once believed in God. And I grew up again. I'm still a weak mortal but I don't believe in the fairy tale that some old man is going to make everything better in some afterlife.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > .... At the time I rode a bike to school in torrential rain storms about 3 miles. My diet consisted of hotdogs and pepsi. .....
> ...


That last semester I had to sell everything I owned to survive. I was big into gaming and had to sell thousands in gaming supplies for pennies. It was also rain season, easier to remember the bad days than the good. Winn Dixie had a special; 2 hotdogs and a pepsi for 0.50 cents. That was all I could afford to eat during he week. I would go to school early. Spend my out of class time in either the computer room or he rec hall. Road back home late at night. Every Sunday my father would come and visit and we'd go to the laundry mat and do my laundry. eating in a restaurant he made me, paying too much for food, with money that would've been better spent at the grocery store. The rent was paid because I paid the entire Semester worth up front. The last month I was there, right before I was kicked out of college for flunking English, I lived without electricity but the water still worked so I got cold showers in the dark. I would sit huddle by a window staring at the lights of other apartments fantasizing I had an extension cord to string from their place to mine. Enough for a TV and a Light. But I didn't even have that. When they gave me notice that I was to no re-enroll in their college I was too tired to fight them. Went to live with my father at the age of 27 leaving behind everything I owned except that which would fit in a pair of duffel bags. Another Chapter of my life came to a close to start a new one of endless struggle and survival.

I always wanted to write a book about my life, but why bother I would never find a publisher to publish it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> ... Winn Dixie had a special; 2 hotdogs and a pepsi for 0.50 cents. .....




That's a good deal.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



So you abandoned morality as well? That's unfortunate.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ... Winn Dixie had a special; 2 hotdogs and a pepsi for 0.50 cents. .....
> ...


It was 1992, but even so, it was a great deal.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


How have I abandoned morality? Besides an argument can be made that what is morale is dependant on the person doing the name calling.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




Not very healthy, but cheap.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




If you can't feel empathy unless someone is going to give you something? That's how.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> If you can't feel empathy unless someone is going to give you something?



I really can't give a shit about anything at all unless I have something to eat first, and if I do have anything to eat, then I definitely need to take a shit somewhere.

People make life more difficult than it needs to be when they can't take a shit out of their own ass, and they've gotta fuck with somebody else's shit instead.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I feel empathy. I don't waste time thinking about folks I can't help though. Not enough hours in the day. That doesn't mean I never think about them.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 10, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> I feel empathy.



Some people feel Schadenfreude; it really doesn't matter how people “feel” about it or how they justify to themselves the Holocaust war crimes they are perpetrating. I have no use for other people's “feelings” as such, as I cannot, or I do not manipulate them in that way.

I need money, food, clothing, shelter, and toiletries, a lot of the same stuff everybody else needs on a daily basis as well. I cannot obtain any of that stuff from people like you because you and your fellow Nazis have locked me out of your closed-shop systems of trade, business, and labor.

Democratic Socialists like you are in reality democratic sociopaths. America's present-day Holocaust can no longer be denied: the mass murderers will be brought to justice, but it will be a slow, painful process for everyone involved.


----------



## citygator (Jul 10, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I feel empathy.
> ...


Enjoy your Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 10, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I feel empathy.
> ...



The Libs call me a Trumpster, you call me a socialist. Check out my post history before you start judging me. Not just my posts in a single thread, but all of them.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 22, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Trollboy is stringing together random words, hoping they make sense.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




How about discussing the topic of the thread?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I spent 51k of borrowed money to get my AA degree. Damn right I regret that. Wish I had gone to Trucking school instead.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...




Oh well. Life is all about making choices. A lot of people spent money on an AA degree and it worked out great for them. Everyone's road is different.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'm 56 years old and still paying for choices I made when I was 17. Kids shouldn't be allowed to make choices with such long consequences.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




“Should” ain’t got nothing to do with it.


----------

